# ATI superwhite (8500k)



## Dany (Oct 28, 2006)

Has anyone ever tried the ATI superwhite (8500k) bulb for a planted tank. I am trying to find the color chart but i was not able to. There is not much information on this bulb. If anyone has use or know something about this bulb please let me know.


----------

